# Is it too late for me....



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I've started road riding about 2 years ago. I love it all about cycling...I road ride and mountain bike. My question is this...I'm 30 years old! Is it too late for me to become a professional cyclist?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Late to the party*



RichieRichRK said:


> Well I've started road riding about 2 years ago. I love it all about cycling...I road ride and mountain bike. My question is this...I'm 30 years old! Is it too late for me to become a professional cyclist?


When you say "professional cyclist" can we assume you mean "professional racing cyclist"? If so, then the horse may already be out of the barn. Once in a while you hear about somebody who starts riding a bike in the spring and is a Cat 2 racer by the fall, but that is EXTREMELY unusual, and presumably you would already know if you had that kind of genetic gift. World class professional cyclists peak between 27 and 33 years of age, and it is often said that it takes 5 years for a cyclist to reach their full potential even if they are training well.

Here's a SWAG formula for figuring out whether you can make it as a professional athlete (in any sport). 5% of people have the genetics, 95% of them don't get the opportunity, 95% of them don't have the necessary motivation, and 95% of them get injured before they reach pro status. That results in the 0.0001% of people who make it as professional athletes.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Most interesting question I've stumbled upon since joining the forum. Sadly, I would say "yes", but not before saying "I smell a troll".


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Anything is possible. If you tell yourself its to late it will never happen. Go for it and see what happens.


----------



## jlamb (Jan 28, 2011)

Dont forget that your love for biking may very well fade once it becomes a job!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll be the buzz kill. Yes, you are too old. At 30, you should be thinking more about your real career, relationships, and life than to forgo a salary for several years, drain your savings, and try to turn pro.

But, enjoy the sport for what it's worth. You can still have and achieve lofty goals (cat1? Masters Nationals?) -- just don't sacrifice your life to do it.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

RichieRichRK said:


> Well I've started road riding about 2 years ago. I love it all about cycling...I road ride and mountain bike. My question is this...I'm 30 years old! Is it too late for me to become a professional cyclist?


If you had the potential you wouldn't *need* to be asking this question here. You would already know.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry, but you're too young to ride for RadioShack.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

iliveonnitro said:


> I'll be the buzz kill. Yes, you are too old. At 30, you should be thinking more about your real career, relationships, and life than to forgo a salary for several years, drain your savings, and try to turn pro.
> 
> But, enjoy the sport for what it's worth. You can still have and achieve lofty goals (cat1? Masters Nationals?) -- just don't sacrifice your life to do it.


Wow, that was straight and to the point! But one of the most real things I've read in quite some time! Very well said! 

Way to crush my cycling spirit!


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

I should correct this thread and say race or ride professionally. Not a professional cyclist! My problem would be even getting started. I have no networking into tides like that....was wondering if you guys had some suggestions? I ride all the time but I guess I want something more rewarding out of riding!


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Masters?

Ever ride with that crew? I know many a 50 year old that can lay down the hurt -

At 30 - start to train for it - The masters crowd is great. Masters cross is a hoot.

There is a lot you can do.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Masters? Never heard of that group? I live in upstate NY are they based there? Do they have website I can look up?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

no -

The age category - 30+
Step 1. 
Join USA Cycling and get a license (support the sport)
Step 2.
Find races in your area, pin on a number and get going -
Step 3.
Use the resources to train and develop.
Step 4.
Live long and prosper.

Check out :
http://www.usacycling.org/news/user/story.php?id=4220

A friend of mine is an active cyclocross racer. His racing age this year is 71. People think he is 55 tops.

THAT is what the sport can do for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Minjin (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been thinking about this recently. No, not becoming a professional cyclist. I've been thinking about the idea of potential. Isaac Asimov had a short story where people would take a test and it would determine what they were best at and assign them a corresponding job. I don't think we're too far from that right now in technology. What if you could get a test that would tell you what you have a chance at being best at? What if the test suggested something you never thought of before? Personally, I'd like to know.

If we had infinite lives and our bodies didn't degrade over time, it wouldn't matter. But that isn't reality. To be a top performer you have to put many years into training, aka the 10,000 hour rule. Wouldn't you want to invest those 10,000 hours into something you have the most potential, assuming you liked it just as much?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Never let anyone tell you what you can or can not be or become.
It is the journey - not the destination

http://www.dump.com/2011/04/28/famous-failures-video/#




Minjin said:


> I've been thinking about this recently. No, not becoming a professional cyclist. I've been thinking about the idea of potential. Isaac Asimov had a short story where people would take a test and it would determine what they were best at and assign them a corresponding job. I don't think we're too far from that right now in technology. What if you could get a test that would tell you what you have a chance at being best at? What if the test suggested something you never thought of before? Personally, I'd like to know.
> 
> If we had infinite lives and our bodies didn't degrade over time, it wouldn't matter. But that isn't reality. To be a top performer you have to put many years into training, aka the 10,000 hour rule. Wouldn't you want to invest those 10,000 hours into something you have the most potential, assuming you liked it just as much?


----------



## khaizlip (Aug 21, 2008)

find a local club or team and start riding with them. 
Where are you Upstate? (I'm in Albany)


----------



## Minjin (Jan 9, 2007)

fasteddy07 said:


> Never let anyone tell you what you can or can not be or become.
> It is the journey - not the destination
> 
> http://www.dump.com/2011/04/28/famous-failures-video/#


Gotta love cliches.

I guess a video that showed all the failures who went on to be even bigger failures wouldn't be as popular.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

RichieRichRK said:


> Masters? Never heard of that group? I live in upstate NY are they based there? Do they have website I can look up?


Upstate is a pretty big place. Here in Rochester, the Genesee Valley Cycling Club's racing series includes Masters in 30+, 40+ and 50+ categories.

As someone said above, even the 50+ Masters will put a world of hurt on you.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

You live in your world -

I will live in mine.

Have a nice life.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

RichieRichRK said:


> Well I've started road riding about 2 years ago. I love it all about cycling...I road ride and mountain bike. My question is this...I'm 30 years old! Is it too late for me to become a professional cyclist?


Once upon a time there was Ludo Dierckxsens. He "discovered" racing at the age of 29. 

http://www.cyclingarchives.com/coureurfiche.php?coureurid=8233

But, he wasn't exactly the most successful cyclist ever, nay, but he was fun to watch. He even won a stage of the TdF.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludo_Dierckxsens

Remember though, that this is the only late-started I know of who made it above water. I'm sure there are many others who tried but we'll never hear of them. 

At any rate, you might as well try amateur racing a few times to see if you happen to have the talent for it. And before you commit your life to it. 

Enjoy!


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Upstate NY, I live in Schenectady/Scotia right now....I'm a lone wolf...don't really ride with anyone or any groups don't really know alot of people who like riding...only a couple.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm confused on the website where they say "cat 3" "cat 4"....how do I know where I fit in? I'll buy the license....do you really need one to get involved with the professional riding?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

You'll start as a Cat 5 and move up in the categories based on your race results.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

I wouldn't have a clue on my first race! I'd probably be intimidated! And get smoked! So cat 5 is like a beginner? And you work your way up to 1?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, pretty much. Though to get to Cat 4, I believe you just need to start 10 races. Going from 4 to 3 (and to 2 and 1) requires upgrade points earned through placings.

Only way to find out is to get out there and give it a try!


----------



## TrekBikeRider (Jul 21, 2010)

Impossible is not a fact. It is an opinion.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

orange_julius said:


> Remember though, that this is the only late-started I know of who made it above water. I'm sure there are many others who tried but we'll never hear of them.


I suppose it all depends upon your definition of "late-started", but Tony Rominger had a pretty decent career for someone who turned pro at age 25.


----------



## Ryan Harrison (Sep 15, 2012)

*what about me*

i am 15 and want to get pro but is it to late for me because when I see all these pros they have started at young ages what's anybody thoughts on it thanks


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

iliveonnitro said:


> I'll be the buzz kill. Yes, you are too old. At 30, you should be thinking more about your real career, relationships, and life than to forgo a salary for several years, drain your savings, and try to turn pro.
> 
> But, enjoy the sport for what it's worth. You can still have and achieve lofty goals (cat1? Masters Nationals?) -- just don't sacrifice your life to do it.


Cornflakes meet pi$$.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Find a good doc. EPO is your friend.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ryan Harrison said:


> i am 15 and want to get pro but is it to late for me because when I see all these pros they have started at young ages what's anybody thoughts on it thanks


Professional cyclists also use punctuation at an earlier age, too.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

RichieRichRK said:


> I'm confused on the website where they say "cat 3" "cat 4"....how do I know where I fit in? I'll buy the license....do you really need one to get involved with the professional riding?


Honestly, don't think me too rude here....

Do AT LEAST 1 race at the amature level before you try and figure out your chances as a pro. They are definitely 0 if your not even an amature. You don't even know that you like racing, why are you worried about the pro level when your not even familiar with cat 5?

Your getting WAY ahead of yourself, unless the plan is to not bother with it if you can't be pro... And that is a pretty poor plan. 

Amature first, then professional. Go race.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The odds are most definitely not in your favor. But there is also an awful lot of joy to be had from cycling without being a pro. I ride in masters class races and they are fun.


----------



## Ryan Harrison (Sep 15, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Professional cyclists also use punctuation at an earlier age, too.


thanks very helpful i will bear that in mind next time :thumbsup:


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

Good thing your punctuation has been corrected. That must have answered your question precisely. Very useful of spade2you. He must be the greatest road cyclist and English language writer ever. 

I; however, have no advise on either punctuation or training to become a pro. My only advise is to keep riding and enjoy yourself. I'm sure that others on this board will actually have some useful advise.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

noelb said:


> Good thing your punctuation has been corrected. That must have answered your question precisely. Very useful of spade2you. He must be the greatest road cyclist and English language writer ever.
> 
> I; however, have no advise on either punctuation or training to become a pro. My only advise is to keep riding and enjoy yourself. I'm sure that others on this board will actually have some useful advise.


You must be one of the most easily intimidated. Grow a pair and toughen up. If he is really serious about becoming a pro, he'll need to train hard and he'll more than likely get his ass kicked at the first couple of races. 

It's like this: everyone is either pre-med or pre-law that first semester of college. After that first semester, not so much. But don't worry, if they woulda tried, they all could have gotten into and survived med/law school. 

To Ryan H: Ride a lot, get Friel's training book, maybe get a trainer if winter riding isn't feasible. Keep in mind that even with ideal training, not all humans will have the appropriate genetics to become a pro.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

JoelS said:


> Yup, pretty much. Though to get to Cat 4, I believe you just need to start 10 races.


Well, you need to _finish_ those ten (mass start, so no time trials) races, too. But, yes Cat5 to Cat4 is pretty much automatic. Getting any higher takes real work, or talent, usually both.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

scryan said:


> Do AT LEAST 1 race at the amature level before you try and figure out your chances as a pro.


Uhmm, yes, most pros have done at least one race before becoming pros...


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

noelb said:


> I*,* however, have no *advice* on either punctuation or training to become a pro. My only *advice* is to keep riding and enjoy yourself. I'm sure that others on this board will actually have some useful *advice*.


I'm going to help out spade here and fix your English for you... 
My pleasure, no need to thank me.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not too late*



Ryan Harrison said:


> i am 15 and want to get pro but is it to late for me because when I see all these pros they have started at young ages what's anybody thoughts on it thanks


Some pros started when they were 10 years old, others when they were 19. If you have the talent and the drive it certainly is not too late. But as a courtesy to other Internet users, your post would be easier to read if you properly capitalized and used punctuation. If we have to work extra hard to read your posts because you are too lazy to write properly, many of us consider that a bad trade.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

There is no I in team.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey RichieRichRK, Start racing CAT 5,4,3 & so on if you win enough, Go Pro. YOU are the only one stopping yourself! Don't listen to all the negative's. That is so easy to dwell on. Do the hard work and earn your spot in whatever you want to accomplish.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RichieRichRK posted this more than a year ago. Wonder if he started racing yet.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Probably too busy to check in here. Worlds are right around the corner.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Probably too busy to check in here. Worlds are right around the corner.


Speaking of that. Whatever happened to Nitro? Haven't seen him post in quite a while. Hopefully he's still racing. 

About a month ago, I ran into a local racer who went from Cat 5 to Cat 3 (maybe 2, I'm not sure) and burned himself out on it. He rides from time to time, but hung up his racing wheels. Kinda saddened me, especially given how much he used to kick my ass while I was new and in Cat 5.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Keep in mind...*

There are 'pro' golfers that you see on the TV on Sunday afternoons. Fighting it out, battling the course and one another to get a paycheck or go home down an entry fee.

And there are the golf professionals making a solid living, out there on the courses and driving ranges, enjoying the company of others who love the sport for the love of it, teaching, coaching, playing. And sometimes running the ball washer, and ordering clubs, and dealing with a million other pieces of crap, just like everyone who works for a living.

Same-same with cycling. While we don't think of it as 'pro' cycling, there are a lot of folks out there being paid to ride their bikes, without ever pinning on a number. Tour guides, manufacturer's reps, and so on. Maybe that's where "the dream" lies for someone that's not going to be a racer. 

FWIW, one of the most excellent tour guides I ever had the pleasure of meeting was in her mid-40's when she decided to stuff her Madison Ave. job and go ride bikes for a living. She spends her summers in Napa, Bordeaux, or Provence (and other such places) riding her bike and helping others to do the same. Yeah, it's a lot of work, and yeah, it's not a way to get rich. But in terms of doing what you love, she's got it in spades.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Ryan Harrison said:


> thanks very helpful i will bear that in mind next time :thumbsup:


Thanks for making it difficult to read what you are trying to tell us. Next time we won't reply to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan Harrison (Sep 15, 2012)

thank you very much for the reply.

yes i know that i will get my "ass-kicked for the first couple of races" but its all part of getting better. I am looking at getting a trainer for winter.And finally,what is that dvd, is it like a personal trainer kind of thing? .i will have a look thank you



better spade2you...............;D


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Is it too late for you to get into the NFL?
Is it too late for you to get into the NBA?
Is it too late for you to get into NHL?
Is it too late for you to become a professional cyclist?

The answer is the same for each of these questions.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ryan Harrison said:


> thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> yes i know that i will get my "ass-kicked for the first couple of races" but its all part of getting better. I am looking at getting a trainer for winter.And finally,what is that dvd, is it like a personal trainer kind of thing? .i will have a look thank you
> 
> ...


 I'd suggest getting Friel's road racer book. This helps you build a solid plan. My first year of racing, I did nothing but intervals. I made some quick gains, but plateaued mid summer and started losing fitness towards the fall. I was a little lucky that year since the road season is done right before I hit the plateau. 

For long endurance,I typically watch old TdF DVDs. For intervals, I typically use Real Rides or Carmichael DVDs. Keep in mind that there are several kinds of interval workouts. I have some overlap of these intervals, so the purpose of many DVDs is to avoid getting too bored while training indoors during the winter months.


----------



## BahamaBlazer (Dec 8, 2013)

RichieRichRK said:


> Well I've started road riding about 2 years ago. I love it all about cycling...I road ride and mountain bike. My question is this...I'm 30 years old! Is it too late for me to become a professional cyclist?


I notice by the date that I am about 3 years late on this, so you're either well on your way to becoming a professional by now, or you've found that you were not able to do so. However, I'm replying because at 31, I'm asking myself the same question. I've been on our National Team and competed in the Commonwealth Games, but my ultimate goal is to compete in the Olympics. In truth I love cycling and I've seen much better days and performances than I have had over this last year. I believe I fall into the group that Kerry Irons talks about who didn't have the motivation. I started biking at 20 and was immediatelyconsidred to be pretty strong although, I didn't produce. At 25, I went from last place to second place in our National Road Cycling Championships in just one year. However, I think I overtrained that year and have had a lot of knee issues that have led to a slow decline ever since.


With the Commonwealth Games next year, I'm looking at another opportunity to make the National Team once more despite increased competition. However, my decline has raised the question if I still have what it takes, which led me to your post. I don't think it's ever to late to become what you could have been (On at least some level). No matter what anyone says, as long as you have some physical capability, the only person that can truly stop you is yourself. I'll be 31 this week and I'll be fighting for a spot on the National Team against 18 and 21 year olds who spent the last year doing to me what I was doing to everyone else at 25 (leaving me in the dust), but I realized that my mind was playing a bigger role in my defeat than my physical body was. When I was younger I felt just as much pain, I just never gave in to it. I never allowed my mind to focus on it.


With that said, despite what others have said, I do not feel that 30 is too old to become a professional cyclist. The same way that I don't feel as some have said, that I will never go to the Olympics. No one can ever tell you what you can or cannot do. And the definitely cannot tell you what to attempt to accomplish in life. At the end of the day, whether you make it or not, it will be the journey that you will regret more if you decide not to take it based on what someone else says. The journey is all that is important because it is how you tackle the journey that determines how successfully you reach your destination.


No matter where you are right now, I hope that you enjoyed the journey. It was my love of cycling that made me good. The moment I started putting too much pressure on everything else is when I really started to decline. I hope that helps anyone else who may be asking the same question. Just enjoy the journey and learn as much as you can along the way.


----------

